
Atoms Share What Most Helped Them Transition to Remote Work - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2020/03/17/remote-work-hacks-survey/#.XnEQBx3JONI.hackernews
======
andyfowler
I keep hearing teams finding success and camaraderie on Discord. Haven't tried
it for myself yet, but it's impressive how popular it was for you all!

